# any deathcore/metal furs?



## M&Mike (Jul 22, 2008)

i know lots of furs are more metal oriented but i didnt notice too many who were into the more noisy growly BROOTAL side of it. we're talking brutal stuff http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpFIWgSRyBA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVOmdTnVwJI
for me right now i love suicide silence (mitch lucker is a god)
carnifex is another goodie too
I listen to some deathmetal too, some newer bands such as "we speak texan" and "giddy up gangster"(dont be fooled by the names they'er brutal)

any one else


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

Personally I'm more into the progressive metal or melodeath. You know, shit like... Uhh...

I don't know any really famous progressive bands :/

Here's some good bands (and a few bands I mainly listen to):

Scar Symmetry (Not emo, no fucking way):
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lPo9o4_pjvM | Mind Machine
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3JdD2p-RPv0 | 2012: Demise of the 5th Sun

Sonic Syndicate:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IHT0AG71JSo | Blue Eyed Fiend
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QbE4pTc2Tr4 | Lament of Innocence

I got a bunch of other bands, just ask.


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 22, 2008)

i like scar symmetry, but prefer less melodic more brutal


----------



## Aden (Jul 22, 2008)

M&Mike said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpFIWgSRyBA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVOmdTnVwJI



There's something wrong with the fact that there are so many "breakdowns" in this area of music that they deserve top 10 countdowns. Make your own song structures, fergodsakes.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

Immolation, Morbid Angel, and older Suffocation "Pierced from Within, Souls to Deny" for american death metal.

Dismember and the first two Entombed CDs, "Left Hand Path" and "Clandestine" are the best death metal albums ever made :] .


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

Aden said:


> There's something wrong with the fact that there are so many "breakdowns" in this area of music that they deserve top 10 countdowns. Make your own song structures, fergodsakes.



Agreed, deathcore bores me shitless, and death metal hasn't been good in ages =( .


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 22, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Agreed, deathcore bores me shitless, and death metal hasn't been good in ages =( .


 yah umm.....
the idea of this thread was to find people who like deathmetal and deathcore, not those who disslike it. while i respect what you say and your right to say it i would hope that there is less hate and more love
in short: if you dont like deathcore or deathmetal try to tone down the hate.
i dont want to come off bossy even though i allready have, so feel free to post the music that you like
@whitenoise
suffocation is allright, i only ever listend to the despise the sun album


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

M&Mike said:


> yah umm.....
> the idea of this thread was to find people who like deathmetal and deathcore, not those who disslike it. while i respect what you say and your right to say it i would hope that there is less hate and more love
> in short: if you dont like deathcore or deathmetal try to tone down the hate.
> i dont want to come off bossy even though i allready have, so feel free to post the music that you like
> ...



Not hating on the genre as a whole, I love death metal, I'm just bored with where it's going. It seems like it's turned into kind of a pissing contest over who can be the most technical and brOOtal instead of making good music. Also the two Suffocation albums I named, far better the "Despise the Sun." It's their weakest release, at least IMO.


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Not hating on the genre as a whole, I love death metal, I'm just bored with where it's going. It seems like it's turned into kind of a pissing contest over who can be the most technical and brOOtal instead of making good music. Also the two Suffocation albums I named, far better the "Despise the Sun." It's their weakest release, at least IMO.


word, i hear you,
i guess i should check out suffocations other stuff cause despise the sun wasnt that great.
thanks for being cool8)


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

M&Mike said:


> i like scar symmetry, but prefer less melodic more brutal



You sir, win an internet.

Though I am the opposite. I merely like to play Thrash or brutal songs, they are fun. I listen to melodic or progressive.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 23, 2008)

M&Mike said:


> word, i hear you,
> i guess i should check out suffocations other stuff cause despise the sun wasnt that great.
> thanks for being cool8)



=) , also, I wish I could find something other then a live recording with the vox too loud but you should still check out Entombed. The sound starts fucking up a bit during the kick ass slower section that starts at 1.10min but it'll still give you an idea of what they're like. Also those bands you've listed as death metal sound more like deathcore with grindcore or goregrind vox to me so this may not be what you're used to at all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY6sqiA8gj0


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> =) , also, I wish I could find something other then a live recording with the vox too loud but you should still check out Entombed. The sound starts fucking up a bit during the kick ass slower section that starts at 1.10min but it'll still give you an idea of what they're like. Also those bands you've listed as death metal sound more like deathcore with grindcore or goregrind vox to me so this may not be what you're used to at all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY6sqiA8gj0


 yah deff not  what i normally listen to, im not one for they're vocals but guitar was dece. and yah you pretty much pegged me. im dont like the straight up goregrind/grindcore stuff like goratory or Katalepsy. i try to focus more on deathcore just because i feel theres still some musical talent left in there, unlike some death metal i cant stand http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a1QDbPYrFY

*but for the stuff i like this is deff my fave song right now* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbo5GZEl_w


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 23, 2008)

M&Mike said:


> yah deff not what i normally listen to, im not one for they're vocals but guitar was dece. and yah you pretty much pegged me. im dont like the straight up goregrind/grindcore stuff like goratory or Katalepsy. i try to focus more on deathcore just because i feel theres still some musical talent left in there, unlike some death metal i cant stand http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a1QDbPYrFY
> 
> *but for the stuff i like this is deff my fave song right now* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbo5GZEl_w



Not really my speed on account of the core influence but solid none the less, and ya that's the crap I'm talking about. I miss death metal not sucking =( , also I figured the vox would be weird, as well as the more melodic sections, old school death still had a lot of thrash in it.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 24, 2008)

Aden said:


> There's something wrong with the fact that there are so many "breakdowns" in this area of music that they deserve top 10 countdowns. Make your own song structures, fergodsakes.



omg breakdowns are the shit

but at the same time they are way overdone

one in a song is ok but I prefer more technical music, technical death metal is my favorite


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jul 24, 2008)

Some bands have great original breakdowns. Unearth will always be the leaders in breakdowns to me. BTBAM has great breakdowns aswell. If technical death metal is your fancy check out origin the fucking fastest and most technically brutal band i've heard in a while.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MIMW0aHN0ks


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 24, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> Some bands have great original breakdowns. Unearth will always be the leaders in breakdowns to me. BTBAM has great breakdowns aswell. If technical death metal is your fancy check out origin the fucking fastest and most technically brutal band i've heard in a while.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=MIMW0aHN0ks



yah im fealin ORIGIN, deffinitely a sick tech band
right now i like anomalous not for there vocals but the tech aspect of there music is good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z0kHns850s :razz:from 32 seconds to 50:twisted:


----------

